# House this week



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

18 700 sq ft of gypse 
12 day start to finish alone ( house , garage , basement ) 
Tape flat with homax banjo
Angle with supertaper 
10 inch columbia flatboxes set at number 2 
12 inch columbia flatboxes set at number 5 
Flush with columbia 3 inc angle head
Final pass with columbia 2,5 angle head 
3 inch nailspotter ( 2 coat of screw by hand) 
36 cgc white mud


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Looks like a level 4 to me . Trash the mud buckets and get new,, Keep them Clean.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

machinemud said:


> 18 700 sq ft of gypse
> 12 day start to finish alone ( house , garage , basement )
> Tape flat with homax banjo
> Angle with supertaper
> ...


 Lookin good lad:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> Looks like a level 4 to me . Trash the mud buckets and get new,, Keep them Clean.


Now now, it's not what you see on the outside that counts, it's what is in the inside that counts.

How would you like to work with a person who leaves his buckets like the one in this pic,,,,,,,, aka 2buckjr, this is actually fairly clean for him:blink:

He's one of those ones that will wipe his knife on top of the bucket, and just leave it there. He never keeps the tops clean. He is one of those ones that drags the mud up the sides, when scooping out mud:furious:

And lets not talk about mud pans. He always grabs mine, b/c his will look something like the hawk in this pic.

But at least he don't put his dirty boots on top of the mud buckets no more. He once did that, well talking to another taper in his unit one day. He put his foot on top of his bucket to tie his shoe lace. The silence that filled the room, just before 2bjr almost lost his life that day...........


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> 18 700 sq ft of gypse
> 12 day start to finish alone ( house , garage , basement )
> Tape flat with homax banjo
> Angle with supertaper
> ...


That's a lot of work for one guy, Looks good too, maybe you can give Moose boy some pointers


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't know how you handle looking at that my buckets gotta be wiped down cleaned inside and out .I've thrown out buckets cleaner than that:blink:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

You'r right 2buck , its way too much for one man , i'm thinking of getting me a machinemud jr ! But quebec worker are so lazy and talk too much !!


----------



## Chad64 (Jul 19, 2012)

Do u get to texture that ceiling?


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2 buck time for a new hawk might as well put a string across it and use it as a bow and arrow


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> 2 buck time for a new hawk might as well put a string across it and use it as a bow and arrow


 I sorta did, 2bjr bought a new one, and I kept using it om him:whistling2:

So he bought one of those Magnesium ones last pay day:thumbup:

So we/he has 2 new ones now:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

betterdrywall said:


> Trash the mud buckets and get new,, Keep them Clean.





sdrdrywall said:


> Don't know how you handle looking at that my buckets gotta be wiped down cleaned inside and out .I've thrown out buckets cleaner than that:blink:



That's what all my buckets look like!! On a good day!
If I had time to sit around and clean the outside of my buckets I rather be sitting at home.
I agree with 2buck, it's what's on the inside that counts. I always keep the tops wet and clean so there's no dried up crap that falls in.
I couldn't give a rats ass about what the outside of my buckets look like.

I suppose you guys would throw out my radio and compressor too right?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> He's one of those ones that will wipe his knife on top of the bucket, and just leave it there.


What do I see at the 2:20 mark 2Buck?


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's what all my buckets look like!! On a good day!
> If I had time to sit around and clean the outside of my buckets I rather be sitting at home.
> I agree with 2buck, it's what's on the inside that counts. I always keep the tops wet and clean so there's no dried up crap that falls in.
> I couldn't give a rats ass about what the outside of my buckets look like.
> ...


Hmmm,,, Interesting,,, So It is perfectly OK to use dirty nasty mud buckets??? But it is Not OK to date a Fat Girl??? 

it's what's on the inside that counts. I always keep the tops wet and clean so there's no dried up crap that falls in. :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

betterdrywall said:


> Hmmm,,, Interesting,,, So It is perfectly OK to use dirty nasty mud buckets??? But it is Not OK to date a Fat Girl???


I could have fit three of myself inside this girl...
There's fat...and then there was this.
I got nothing against fat people, I'm a little on the tubby side too. 
But that was just just crazy.

And the buckets are only dirty on the outside!! Nice and clean inside.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> What do I see at the 2:20 mark 2Buck?
> dwt vids 003 - YouTube


Different situation, bucket is being used as a TOOL, not as a container for mud (tool as in mud pan or hawk)

What I'm talking is when you use the bucket as a container, and you clean it down to hold some type of coating mud. And you also take special care to clean paddle/mixer, you brush your clothes down of loose mud particles, make sure there's no dirt on bottom of mud box well lifting to mud bucket. It's when you have done all that, and have mixed a perfect mud mix................ 2buckjr will come by ten minutes later and clean his knife on top of your bucket:furious::furious::furious:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's what all my buckets look like!! On a good day!
> If I had time to sit around and clean the outside of my buckets I rather be sitting at home.
> I agree with 2buck, it's what's on the inside that counts. I always keep the tops wet and clean so there's no dried up crap that falls in.
> I couldn't give a rats ass about what the outside of my buckets look like.
> ...


That's why you have helpers to keep things clean .gotta remember we don't use box mud so our buckets don't usually get reused except for water buckets so they never get that dirty.besides if you threw that banjo back in the truck and used your bazooka more you'd have even more free time to clean buckets and Chase fat chicks :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> That's why you have helpers to keep things clean .gotta remember we don't use box mud so our buckets don't usually get reused except for water buckets so they never get that dirty.besides if you threw that banjo back in the truck and used your bazooka more you'd have even more free time to clean buckets and Chase fat chicks :jester:


Or he can get the fats chicks to clean his buckets for him too, their more willing to please their man, un-like the pretty skinny ones:yes:

Hell, get them to run the bazooka too:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> That's why you have helpers to keep things clean .gotta remember we don't use box mud so our buckets don't usually get reused except for water buckets so they never get that dirty.besides if you threw that banjo back in the truck and used your bazooka more you'd have even more free time to clean buckets and Chase fat chicks :jester:





2buckcanuck said:


> Or he can get the fats chicks to clean his buckets for him too, their more willing to please their man, un-like the pretty skinny ones:yes:
> 
> Hell, get them to run the bazooka too:thumbup:


I can't say anything on this site anymore...
All of a sudden I'm Moose boy the chubby chaser! :furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I can't say anything on this site anymore...
> All of a sudden I'm Moose boy the chubby chaser! :furious:


 That makes PRO vids!! Fat girls like that! :whistling2:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I can't say anything on this site anymore...
> All of a sudden I'm Moose boy the chubby chaser! :furious:


It's all good .if you want you can come down and well take you to the jersey shore might get lucky and find a drunk snooki:whistling2:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Hell, get them to run the bazooka too:thumbup:


They might loose the weight and not be so chubby anymore!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I can't say anything on this site anymore...
> All of a sudden I'm Moose boy the chubby chaser! :furious:


I found one for you PT, she's 19, speaks french, and likes to go quad running, You might get 2 different types of rides with this one:yes:

http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=38746321

Shes cute too:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I like her! She's cute PT!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Go for it PT she says she likes trying new things


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

How about this one!? I like her better!
http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=42032013


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> How about this one!? I like her better!
> http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=42032013


Go for it pt she's not fat but she'll do ..dwt the new dating game:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> How about this one!? I like her better!
> http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=42032013


Now ur talking:thumbup:
Nice set of puppys on her!:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

lol! I'll keep you guys posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> How about this one!? I like her better!
> http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=42032013


SHe has that i need a buff pretty boy look to her, not a dirty construction worker lol


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> SHe has that i need a buff pretty boy look to her, not a dirty construction worker lol


Come on don't shoot the guy down ..he's not old enough to be a dirty old construction worker .don't listen to him pt go for it:thumbsup:


----------

